

Google Inc: Please do not shut down Google Reader - antr
https://www.change.org/petitions/google-inc-please-do-not-shut-down-google-reader

======
adrian_pop
there's already one: [https://www.change.org/petitions/google-keep-google-
reader-r...](https://www.change.org/petitions/google-keep-google-reader-
running)

